# Damp in cupboard over cab?



## nomadicsan (Oct 1, 2010)

The cupboard over the cab in my Peugeot Boxer Autosleeper seems to have sprung a leak as I have detected damp in the front of the cupboard. There seems to be a rubber join on the outside and presumably it's leaking???  Does anyone have any idea what I can do about it? I'm currently touring UK and am about to depart for Europe soon and need dry clothes!
Thanks guys..


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

you need to get it to a repairers and get them to remove the strip and refit it with new sealant if you are sure thats where the leak is
good luck 
frank


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

an earlier topic may be of help

Dave p
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...opic&t=84994&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

It might help if you could say what model you have.

Colin


----------

